# http Tunnel Help!



## bkaron (Nov 11, 2004)

1st things 1st, I'm a complete n00b at this sort of thing. So with that said...

Ok I needed to set up a VPN, but the one that comes with the OS connects through PPTP and thats no good for my situation! So I tried some alternatives, like OpenVPN and Vtun, but I was at a loss, remember I'm a n00b! I then proceeded to search macosxhints.com and came across this hint http://www.macosxhints.com/article.phpstory=20010802202111922&query=Talk+Terminal It was sort of like trying to understand Hebrew or Japanese.  Today at school I talked to my UNIX friend and he was speaking one of the 2 languages; I didn't understand. After soaking up as much information as I could I went home to set up my VPN.

I downloaded httptunnel and installed it ./configure, make, make install then cd /usr/local/bin/ The fact that I saw things moving got my hopes up.  Once inside I typed hts --help and received a list:

Usage: hts [OPTION]... [PORT]
Listen for incoming httptunnel connections at PORT (default port is 8888).
When a connection is made, I/O is redirected to the destination specified
by the --device or --forward-port switch.

  -c, --content-length BYTES        use HTTP PUT requests of BYTES size
                                             (k, M, and G postfixes recognized)

  -d, --device DEVICE                 use DEVICE for input and output

  -F, --forward-port HOSTORT   connect to PORT at HOST and use it for 
                                             input and output

  -h, --help                              display this help and exit
  -k, --keep-alive SECONDS        send keepalive bytes every SECONDS
                                             seconds (default is 5)

  -M, --max-connection-age SEC   maximum time a connection will stay
                                 open is SEC seconds (default is 300)

  -S, --strict-content-length    always write Content-Length bytes in requests

  -V, --version                  output version information and exit

  -p, --pid-file LOCATION        write a PID file to LOCATION

Report bugs to bug-httptunnel@gnu.org.

Now my UNIX friend said that in order to use this tunnel I needed to download a proxy server. I then went ahead and searched goggle and realized that a proxy came with the OS (sweeeet...)

*From Macosxhints:*

_Terminal will give you various server options. hts must be told: 

a) what port to listen for incoming requests on 
b) where to redirect those requests 

The port that hts listens for requests on is arbitrary. Any port will work as long as it is not already in use._

*My Frend:*

_a) 443 or 80
b) Local Host (set up already)_

*From Macosxhints:*

_htc is run on the machine inside of the firewall. It must be told: 

A) what host it's connecting to (i.e. the machine outside the firewall running hts) 
B) what port to connect to on the host (the arbitrary port mentioned earlier) 
C) (optional, but most useful) what proxy to use _

*My Friend:*

_A) Router IP (how do I find this?)
B) He said something but I wrote down "part at home"  
C) N/A (he said)_

I guess my question is, how do I use http Tunnel? I have the program installed and I just dont know where to go from this point  

I want to perform this the same way described in the OS X hint.

Thanks in advance for all of your help. You could always PM me, AIM me (bkaron3), or E-Mail me (bkaron@tampabay.rr.com)



PS: I hope I was descriptive enough  and I have one more request PLEASE don't just give me a damn link, it's so hard for me to understand this stuff. Please try your best to explayne, thanks ::love::


----------



## rbb (Nov 11, 2004)

bkaron said:
			
		

> 1st things 1st, I'm a complete n00b at this sort of thing. So with that said...



We all started somewhere.



			
				bkaron said:
			
		

> Today at school I talked to my UNIX friend and he was speaking one of the 2 languages;



The name of the language is l33t 



			
				bkaron said:
			
		

> I downloaded httptunnel and installed it ./configure, make, make install then cd /usr/local/bin/ The fact that I saw things moving got my hopes up.  Once inside I typed



Sounds like you got it in gear



			
				bkaron said:
			
		

> _A) Router IP (how do I find this?)
> _


_

Try this:

%netstat -rn

i.e.:

[bob@Freebird] ~%netstat -rn
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags    Refs      Use  Netif Expire
default            192.168.1.1        UGSc       23       27    en1
127                127.0.0.1          UCS         0        0    lo0
127.0.0.1          127.0.0.1          UH          9    84806    lo0
169.254            link#5             UCS         0        0    en1
192.168.1          link#5             UCS         1        0    en1
192.168.1.1        8:0:20:a8:95:6c    UHLW       22        9    en1   1025
192.168.1.100      127.0.0.1          UHS         0        0    lo0


Note the default entry, 192.168.1.1, that is the router's internal IP address.
If you need the external IP, In your browser, go to
http://checkip.dyndns.org, that will tell you your IP.



			
				bkaron said:
			
		


			B) He said something but I wrote down "part at home" 

Click to expand...


Port 80 or 443



			
				bkaron said:
			
		


			C) N/A (he said)
		
Click to expand...

_
I am going to guess it means http.



			
				bkaron said:
			
		

> I guess my question is, how do I use http Tunnel? I have the program installed and I just dont know where to go from this point



I dont use http tunnels, on IPv4 to IPv6 tunnels.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bkaron (Nov 12, 2004)

I guess I should rephrase the question. How do you input the information into http Tunnel?

Oh, btw, thanks for your support


----------



## bkaron (Nov 12, 2004)

Ok, sorry, I'm going to rephrase the __last__ question  I need to find the following:

1. proxy server # 
2. port #

*The Example from Mac OS X Hints:*

_I want to share files between my OS X box at home and my OS X box at work using AFP (TCP/IP port 548). My proxy server is at 10.0.0.1 and does HTTP proxing on port 8888, the IP address of my computer outside the firewall is 123.456.789.10, and I'll be using 666 as my arbitrary port. 

On the OS X box outside the firewall, from the Terminal type I would type:

hts -F 127.0.0.1:548 666

This will forward all incoming HTTP requests on port 666 to port 548 on the machine hts is running on (note: 127.0.0.1 always means "this" computer). 

On the OS X box inside the firewall , from the Terminal type I would type:

htc -F 548 -P 10.0.0.1:8888 123.456.789.10:666_


----------



## bkaron (Nov 12, 2004)

Well, since only one-person replied within 24 hours I kind of assumed that this post was dead. So since I had my UNIX friend help me, I thought that you guys might want to know the real reason for this.

I recently posted a question on how to get past a blocked web site on my schools server, It was immediately closed  ::evil:: So I did a lot of goggling and came across something called VPN. At first I thought it was a program but I know now that it's a Virtual Private Network. Thus after even more goggling I came across OpenVPN, but this program was to complicated for me "the n00b" to handle. Just as I was about to give up I found http Tunnel. I had no problem with the install, but had many problems went it came to the operation of http tunnel. After a LOT of trouble shooting and talking to my UNIX friend I figured out how to do it (dig a tunnel) So by using my 1 laptop I can now surf the internet at my school, anonymously with no interruptions


----------

